# برنامج رائع لشبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي



## rhvac (22 أغسطس 2008)

هذا برنامج رائع لشبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي حساب ورسم
هو من شركة GEBERIT الألمانية الشهيرة
رابط التحميل هو
http://gpp-update.geberit.com/Download/GPP_V2.2_Light/InstallProPlannerLight.EXE
وللإطلاع على الشرح 
http://http://www.geberit.ch/geberit/inet/ch/wcmschf.nsf/pages/prod-soft-ligh-1
لا تنسوا الردود.
اللهم وفق امة الإسلام للتطور و النمو بأيدينا


----------



## rhvac (22 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.geberit.ch/geberit/inet/ch/wcmschf.nsf/pages/prod-soft-ligh-1


----------



## MOUSA77 (23 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا الحبيب على هذا البرنامج الرائع

ولكن أخي لاأستطيع الوصول للشرح من هذه الصفحة التي وضعتها لنا فهلا شرحت لنا أين هذا الشرح
في هذه الصفحة

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## نور محمد علي (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ahmeduae (17 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك كل خير . وشكرا*​


----------



## dohengineer (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .


----------



## علي يوسف عيد (6 أغسطس 2009)

موقع الشرح غير فعال . مع الشكر


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونرجو ان تشرح لنا البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## amr fathy (7 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك.............


----------



## مصطفى صوفي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## a rheel (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله *​* والصلاة والسلام على اشرف خلق الله*​* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## A2ZSaber (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي*​


----------



## saad y (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط الثالث فقط يعمل 
http://www.us.geberit.com/web/appl/us/wcmsus.nsf/pages/index


وهذا بالعربي 
http://www.training.gpa.unep.org/print.html?id=107&ln=7

شكرا ووفقك الله


----------



## Magdi.sharqawi (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا الحبيب على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## Magdi.sharqawi (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر الله لكم وجزاكم حيرا


----------



## appess (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yosief soliman (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لقد دخلت على صفحة البرنامج فوجدتها بالالمانى واخرى بالفرنسى
هل هذا البرنامج يوجد منه نسخه بالغة الانجليزيه  *جزاك الله خيراا*


----------



## Husamkaka (25 فبراير 2011)

لم استطع التحصل عليه
يا ريت المساعدة


----------



## العصفور الطائر (14 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## karim1500 (4 يوليو 2011)

رابط البرنامج و الشرح لا يعملان هل من روابط جديدة من فضلكم


----------



## alamosh (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي لا استطيع تحميل البرنامج ممكن تبعتلي اياه ع الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## dohengineer (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mshmohamed (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## باسل افتل (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rhvac (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رابط التحميل الجديد*

*هذا برنامج رائع لشبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي حساب ورسم
هو من شركة GEBERIT الألمانية الشهيرة
رابط التحميل الجديد هو
*http://gpp-update.geberit.com/Download/ProPlanner_2011_R2_(V2.9)/ProPlanner_2011_R2.exe

* وللإطلاع على الشرح 
*http://www.geberit.be/web/appl/be/w...planner_fr.pdf/$file/Manuel_proplanner_fr.pdf
* لا تنسوا الردود.
اللهم وفق امة الإسلام للتطور و النمو بأيدينا*


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (20 نوفمبر 2011)

إضافة رائعة وبرنامج رائع من عضو رائع.
فما أروع رفع البرنامج مع الشرح


----------



## زهيرم (19 يونيو 2013)

واللة محمل


----------



## دمتم بخير (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله يا أخى كل خير ولكن الرابط لايعمل فالرجاء تنزيله


----------



## هنان (29 يونيو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## next life (12 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

